# 3.Lauf zum Chaka-Cup in Arzheim



## orangsche (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo allezusammen!

Für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: Am Sonntag 4.3. findet in Arzheim an der Turnhalle Steinerkopf der 3.Lauf zum Chaka-Cup statt. (www.chaka-cup.de) Starten darf jeder, der ein funktionstüchtiges MTB und einen Helm hat. Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren benötigen die Einverständniserklärung der Eltern. Man kann auch nur an einem Wertungslauf teilnehemen und muß nicht den ganzen Cup fahren. Es gibt wertvolle Sachpreis für die Tageswertung. 
Zuschauer sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen. Es gibt Kaffe, Kuchen und Würstchen. Duschen und Umkleiden sind auch vorhanden.

Zur Strecke: Die Strecke ist die gleiche wie letzes Jahr. Auf Grund der Witterung wird es wohl wieder eine schöne Schlammschlacht werden. (Reifen mit ordentlich Profil aufziehen!!!) 
Für alle, die die Strecke noch nicht kennen: Die MTB-Strecke in Arzheim ist eine 1,95 km lange Runde bei der ca. 65 Höhenmeter überwunden werden.
Start und Ziel ist in Koblenz-Arzheim an der Turnhalle auf dem Steinerkopf.
Die Strecke verläuft überwiegend über Wiesengrundstücke mit eingebundenen Singletrails. Cirka 600 m der Strecke führen über asphaltierte Wirtschaftswege.

Wer noch Fragen hat: Immer her damit...

Dann bis am So


----------



## Siegfried (27. Februar 2007)

ja, das schaue ich mir an. Habe dierekt den Akku vom Fotoapperat ans Ladegerät gehangen, damit ich am Sonntag die " Schlammschlacht " aufnehmen kann.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Februar 2007)

Ich liebe Schlamm Rennen
	





Hauptsache es gibt eine Heiße Dusche
	

.
Ich bin Gesundheitlich nicht ganz auf der Höhe, deshalb bin ich auch in Adenau ausgestiegen
	

.


----------



## Chr!s (1. März 2007)

@orangsche: Hoffe, deine Gabel ist wieder heil? Hoffentlich sonst nichts Ernstes dabei passiert?
Mit wieviel Gras in der Schaltung dürfen wir denn auf den Wiesentrails rechnen?

Sehn uns Sonntag,

Gruß
Christian


----------



## orangsche (2. März 2007)

Hey CHr!s!

Für die Gabel gibts keine Rettung mehr. Die ist im Eimer. Ich habs zum Glück ganz gut überstanden. Lediglich eine Schürfwunde am linken Bein, aber nichts Ernstes. Zum Glück, daß hätte auch böse enden können   

Bin mal über die Strecke gefahren. Noch gehts ganz gut, aber wenn genug Leute drüber gefahren sind, dann wird schon matschig werden. Gras dürfete es dieses Jahr nicht soviel geben, da wir nicht großartig mähen mußten...

Übrigens: Das Wetter soll am Sonntag hervorragend werden  und heiße Duschen gibts natürlich auch...


----------



## KingNothing (4. März 2007)

Dat mit den heissen Duschen war ja letztes Jahr net so  

Trotzdem geiler Event heute, wär gern mitgefahrn aber die Fitness lässt echt zu wünschen übrig bei mir...


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. März 2007)

Also die Strecke war ja OK, hätte ich nicht gedacht.  
Ein Lob für den RCW, Schöner Tag heute, Schöne Veranstaltung. 
Aber ich muß sehen das ich wieder Gesund werde . So hat das keinen Sinn. 
Bis Boos


----------



## Chr!s (6. März 2007)

Schöne Strecke, hervorragend abgesteckt  , nur etwas trockener hätte es sein können. Das Wetter war ja ideal, ähnlich trockene Verhältnisse wären auch auf dem Rundkurs wünschenswert gewesen. So wurde die Mausefalle ihrem Namen überaus gerecht. Wenn selbst mit den Schuhen kein Grip mehr vorhanden ist, kann man das Bike gleich in die Hecke knallen... Trotzdem, hat Spaß gemacht.
Bis bald in Boos


----------



## orangsche (6. März 2007)

So, die Fotos sind jetzt auch online. Unter www.rcw-arzheim.de findet ihr im unteren Teil der Seite einen Link zu den Fotos...

Bis nächsten So in Boos

P.S.: Flämischer Löwe: Mach, daß du dann mal wieder fit bist!!! Gute Besserung


----------



## dodo1912 (8. März 2007)

weitere Fotos auf www.dodo1912.de


----------



## KingNothing (13. März 2007)

Auch das Video (Zusammenschnitt vom 3. und 4. Chaka Cup Lauf) ist bei uns auf www.dodo1912.de oder hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlSIUYkxPlM zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangsche (15. März 2007)

Hey KingNothing!

Ein super Video hats du da zusammengeschnitten! Großes Lob!!!! Ich hoffe du bist demnächste auch wieder mit am Start.....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. März 2007)

hey leute,

ich hätte da auch evtl interesse dran mal mit zu fahren...bin bisher immer nur privat geradelt und wollte jetzt auch mal den ein oder anderen wettkampf mitnehmen. was für eine distanz wird denn insgesamt etwa gefahren und mit was für zeiten?

mfg arne


----------



## Chr!s (15. März 2007)

Hallo Arne,

ähnliche Strecken und Rennen findest du auch beim Eifel-Mosel-Cup. 
(http://www.mountainbike-racing.de/emc/frame.html)

Hier hast du auch die Möglichkeit, zwischen Hobby- und Lizenzläufen zu wählen.
Die Streckenlängen und Zeiten kannst du der HP entnehmen. Je nach Kurs kommen zwischen 6-8 Runden zusammen.
Ich denke, die Serie wäre interessant für dich.

Gruß  
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. März 2007)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort, hört sich ja ganz gut an  Ich fahre seit etwa 2 Jahren intensiver, hab aber leider keine Ahnung wo ich in etwa stehe, da in meinem Freundes / Bekanntenkreis leider niemand in die Richtung fährt. Wenn dann Freeride o.ä....

Naja ich guck einfach mal was im demnächst so alles ansteht und werd dann mal das ein oder andere CC-Rennen oder Marathon mitnehmen und dann mal gucken was mir am Besten gefällt.


----------

